# Got flake pop?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure if we have this thread yet, we seem to have a "show us your....." everything else!

So if not, show us your flake pop :thumb:

Focus RS GEN2

























What you got?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290862

I did a thread few weeks back got some great pics their mate


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I find it really hard to capture on camera although it might be the fact I'm using an iPhone.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Only pic I can find of my girls polo.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not the best pic but this is AF Rejuvenate followed by Dan 3.2 Homebrew!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)




----------



## giannis1990 (Sep 17, 2010)

Toyota Auris



















love toyota flake..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some nice pop there :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome pics!


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

My sisters Clio I machine polished finished with wet glaze 2.0 and blue velvet


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Makes me wish i had a metallic car very nice pics people


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Making me jealous with my flat paint :[


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Black range rover sport


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some great pics guys. I hope this thread eclipses my beading thread, as THIS is all down to peeps hard graft :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Bmw 116 I









Audi A5









Land rover Defender


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Avalon blue flake pop with a ladybird.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Not the best picture but sone pop if you zoom in 








(TT)


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Mini Cooper s , photo taken after eraser wipe before lsp applied


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Mars Red on Ford Fiesta


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

My current paint on my 300zx. KH6 doesn't give that much flake pop as there's only about 50g per 1000g of pearl in the midcoat.....I'll return to this thread when my car has been repainted!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Flake pop from AutoFinesse Tough Coat (amazing for flake pop) on a Mazda 626 (my latest detail)



















Lovig this thread btw!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I do like a bit of flake pop..

Porsche Basalt Black (997T)










IIRC this is Porsche Cobalt Blue (996T)










Porsche Peridot Mettalic (Cayman R)










This is either Night blue or Midnight Blue iirc.. Porsche (993 T)










This one a friend(nick at SLRestoration) sent me, I think it's maybe Porsche "Amethyst" (also a 993)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the one on the cayman Craig. Very good


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I love the one on the cayman Craig. Very good


Yeah I loved that Cayman R.. the Green is a bit of a marmite colour going by what I've seen online ect.. but I like it.
Cayman R in peridot is my perfect porsche!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

That purple is superb, any full size pics?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Hard to capture, but an attempt at showing Audi Phantom Black met


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This one was hard to capture, too much sun and the panel was blazing hot; the camera taken is very basic, but here go's from my end :thumb:









Looks like dust on top of the paint :doublesho, but for a fact this is my true colour


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That Porsche Amethyst is superb. Any bigger pictures available?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Your panther black R8 TOY


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Got a video but have no idea how to post it.

FLAKE POP GTI-6

 :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice indeed, like crystals :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mercedes obsidian black


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Audi - Lava Grey


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

One of the best I've got - Ford Tonic Metallic


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

My best one that isn't really that great, this was the last time it got detailed and that was last May! Desperately needs it now


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

streaky said:


> That Porsche Amethyst is superb. Any bigger pictures available?


the same photo bigger? or photos of whole car?

I don't have whole car photos sorry.. wasn't me who did the car.

this video shows a cayenne turbo in Amethyst, it's quite a rare colour.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

jess10 said:


> Courtesy of J Birchy  Astra VXR.


DAYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUMMMMMM :doublesho
:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Vw Georgia blue








Looks a little black in the fading light, but looks good in the direct sun.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome thread going on here. My thanks to all that have posted and no doubt will post.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Something a little different... Hard to capture but its there


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boom! Always rely on spiros for a thread revival. Good lad :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Few from a Freelander I valeted today. Excuse the iPhone pics


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not exactly flake pop as my paints so swirled itd be embarresing to do a close up of the pearl mettalic, but heres an example of the pearl effect in todays sunlight


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a few from last weeks fabia

this is the rear spoiler





and one from a few years ago..the big lad himself,,deanouk black focus


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just a shot from after compounding the TTRS(hence a few marks left from the compound)


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Summer wheels prepped and ready to go back on..

Clean, decontaminated, AF Tripple and 2 coats of FK1000p.

[Unedited natural light flake pop]


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

BMW Orient Blue


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Poppin' 50/50


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

The sun wasnt out so I had to cheat a bit and use my LED work lights..


----------

